# Thanksgiving "Test Turkey"



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

Well...since im waiting on the Turkey to finish cooking..I figured ide show you guys my Apple Cider Brined..Sage butter injected and rubbed..Cherry smoked.."test turkey"..the name is because its the first one i have done on my Big Green Egg Smoker :bigok:


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

looks good, those green eggs worth the money?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking good. I've never seen a smoker like that. What brand is it?


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

my egg is worth every penny i spent on it..i do everything on this thing..pizza..cookies..steaks..pretty much anything you can bake or grill i can do it and the brand is Big Green Egg


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

there is a green egg store down the rd from my house but i cant ever talk myself into paying that kind of money. did u brace that table up for that thing. them green eggs are a beast when it comes to weight lol


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

nice. I've looked at them but I've already got 2 smokers at the house and those are kinda pricey down here, but I might have to look at them again


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

i built my own table out of 2x4 and 4x4 and the top is that composite deck wood.. the table itself weighs about 400 lbs lol so its very sturdy..i just used the green egg plan on their website and beefed' it up..the biggest problem with everyone elses table i know is that their tops warp..the only problem i have with it is that the electric charcoal started melts the top when its hot so i have to set it on a paver..other than that its the best one i have..and i have a few


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks goooood when do we get some lol.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

all done


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!

I've been wanting an infared fryer... Academy has theirs on sale for christmas :bigok:


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

an infared fryer sounds awesome...we were supposed to do a fried turkey also yesterday but my friend never got the other turkey..ive never had one


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The infarred one's are so much better b/c there's no grease, no fuss, clean up is 100x easier, and not to mention its a lot healthier, and the best thing of all, you will never know the difference in taste.... Also a plus is that you can rub it like a smoked one, cant rub a fried turkey b/c the oil burns it off. But you can in an infarred one.


----------



## chapy4650 (Nov 4, 2010)

thats awesome..i think we are gonna do a injected fried turkey and see how it comes out


----------

